# Diane Kruger & January Jones @ "Unknown" press stills - UHQ - 48 x (Update)



## astrosfan (26 Jan. 2011)

​


----------



## beachkini (26 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Diane Kruger & January Jones @ Unknown press stills - UHQ - 14x*

danke für die promos. ich denke mal das sind promos für den film "Unknown Identity" bzw. "Unknown White Male". location ist auf jeden fall berlin und von den schauspielern her würde es passen.


----------



## astrosfan (26 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Diane Kruger & January Jones @ "Unknown" press stills - UHQ - 14x*

Du hast Recht:


> A batch of new stills from Jaume Collet-Serra's new mystery thriller 'Unknown' has been revealed over at the Kino Gallery. The helmer of the 2005 'House of Wax' remake and Spanish horror 'Orphan' is back with this new Liam Neeson leading identity thriller, previously known as "Unknown White Male". The story is based on Didier Van Cauwelaert's novel 'Out of My Head'. Sexy blonde 'Mad Men' star January Jones hom we featured earlier on the site in her new Emma Frost outfit from 'X-Men: First Class') and Diane Kruger co-star and can be seen in just some of the new stills below. Aidan Quinn, Frank Langella, Bruno Ganz, Sebastian Koch, Stipe Erceg and Mido Hamada co-star.


----------



## Q (22 Feb. 2011)

*Update + 34*

*klasse Stills :thumbup:

Adds:*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​
thx uhmni


----------



## Punisher (22 Feb. 2011)

schöne Stills


----------



## Sultan75 (6 März 2011)

Wunderbare Bilder eines tollen Filmes und klasse Schauspieler! Danke dem Poster!


----------

